# L2.68 Downloaded Last Week



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

L2.68 was downloaded to my 211 last week.
Any release notes on it yet?
Thanks.
Bob


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

Strange that this update has zero response from 211 users!

I've been out of town since I received it so I don't have sufficient use-time to determine fixes/breaks.


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

Didn't fix anything for me. Still have synch issues on the HD channels. The sd stuff seems ok.


----------



## Wagon Man (Jul 5, 2006)

So far, it seems to have fixed the HDMI no-audio problem -- in my case.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I just noticed it and logged on here to find release notes. I am also quite surprised to see barely a mention of it. I haven't noticed any differences except at one point text appeared at the top of my screen for a second saying "Weak Signal," or something along those lines.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Heres wat I have noticed, it has fixed signal problems with OTA channels. 
However, i am experiencing more audio loss problems than before.


----------

